# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Metron ja kaupunkiratojen yhdistäminen

## Elmo Allen

Minulla on sellainen kutina, että aiheesta olisi omakin ketjunsa, mutta en sellaista kuitenkaan löytänyt. Mutta asiaan:

http://yle.fi/uutiset/alueelliset_uu...sa_624686.html Helsinki on tekemässä selvitystä "metron ja junaradan yhdistämisestä". Kertokaa asiasta tietävät lisää, mikä tämä uutisen mukainen "Helsinki" konkreettisesti on, ts. mistä selvitys on lähtöisin? Ja mistä nyt moinen "jymyuutinen"?

----------


## kolmebee

Oho.

Toisaalta aika usein tällaiset uutisoinnit ovat olleet vähän ankkoja, toimittajat väärinymmärtävät tai vetävät mutkia suoriksi. 

Tällä on varmaan jotain tekemistä Pisaran kanssa(?).

----------


## 339-DF

Ymmärtääkseni HKL ei tykkää siitä, että VR rokottaa sikahintoja omasta junaliikenteestään, kun oranssit junat kulkevat paljon edullisemmin. HKL:n vähän omituinen lääke tähän on muuttaa kaupunkiradat sivukiskovirroitteisiksi oransseilla junilla ajettaviksi HKL-radoiksi.

Aika outo lääke. Eiköhän tulisi aika lailla halvemmaksi esittää muutosta rautateiden henkilöliikennettä koskevaan lakiin ja antaa muillekin kuin VR:lle, ainakin kunnille (kuntayhtymille), mahdollisuus liikennöidä niillä. Kalustoahan niillä jo on, henkilökunta vaan puuttuu.

Sen jälkeen voisikin sitten muuttaa oranssien junien ainoa olemassaoleva radantynkä yhteensopivaksi valtakunnanverkon kanssa...

----------


## kuukanko

> Eiköhän tulisi aika lailla halvemmaksi esittää muutosta rautateiden henkilöliikennettä koskevaan lakiin ja antaa muillekin kuin VR:lle, ainakin kunnille (kuntayhtymille), mahdollisuus liikennöidä niillä.


Eiköhän pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenne ole jo kilpailutettua siinä vaiheessa, kun kaupunkiratoja päästäisiin muuttamaan metroradoiksi. Junaliikenteessä on kuitenkin paljon kustannustekijöitä, joita metroliikenteessä ei ole: konduktöörit, kalliimmat kuljettajat (varsinkin verrattuna automaattimetroon) ja tiukemmat turvamääräykset (jotka johtavat mm. kalliimpaan kalustoon).

Sinänsä minusta ei kannata käyttää rahaa siihen, että kaupunkiradat muutetaan Helsingin nykyisen metron kanssa yhteensopiviksi. Jos kustannussäästöjä halutaan, voidaan kaupunkiratojen yhteys muuhun rataverkkoon katkaista ja nimetä liikenne metroksi, joita junaliikenteen säännökset eivät koske. Jos toisen metrolinjan osuutta keskustasta Pasilaan halutaan käyttää kaupunkirataliikenteeseen, voidaan em. osuus toteuttaa niin, että siinä voidaan liikennöidä myös kaupunkiratakalustolla.

----------


## 339-DF

> Sinänsä minusta ei kannata käyttää rahaa siihen, että kaupunkiradat muutetaan Helsingin nykyisen metron kanssa yhteensopiviksi. Jos kustannussäästöjä halutaan, voidaan kaupunkiratojen yhteys muuhun rataverkkoon katkaista ja nimetä liikenne metroksi, joita junaliikenteen säännökset eivät koske. Jos toisen metrolinjan osuutta keskustasta Pasilaan halutaan käyttää kaupunkirataliikenteeseen, voidaan em. osuus toteuttaa niin, että siinä voidaan liikennöidä myös kaupunkiratakalustolla.


Tuo kuulostaa jo järkeenkäyvältä.

Mutta minkälaisia haittoja on siitä, että kaupunkiradat eivät ole yhteydessä valtion verkkoon? Lisääntyykö häiriöherkkyys, korostuvatko ongelmat poikkeustilanteissa?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eiköhän pääkaupunkiseudun lähijunaliikenne ole jo kilpailutettua siinä vaiheessa, kun kaupunkiratoja päästäisiin muuttamaan metroradoiksi. Junaliikenteessä on kuitenkin paljon kustannustekijöitä, joita metroliikenteessä ei ole: konduktöörit, kalliimmat kuljettajat (varsinkin verrattuna automaattimetroon) ja tiukemmat turvamääräykset (jotka johtavat mm. kalliimpaan kalustoon).


Siinä vaiheessa voi olla myös niin, että metroltakin on lainsuojattomuus loppunut ja sitä koskevat yleiset joukko- ja raideliikenteen määräykset.

Metrohan on vain sivuksikovirrotteinen sähköjuna, jonka pitäisi ominaisuuksiensa puolesta jo nyt olla Rautatielain piirissä, kuten olisi mikä hyvänsä muukin yksityinen (= ei valtion omistama) rautatie. Esimerkiksi jos Oulun kaupunki ostaisi Nallikarin radan ja alkaisi liikennöidä siinä paikallisjunaliikennettä, ei se voisi luistaa RVI:n valvonnalta kuten nyt Helsingin kaupunki tekee.

Se, että lähijunissa on nyt konnarit, ei ole kiinni muusta kuin työehtosopimuksista. Sama koskee kuljettajien palkkausta. Junan väri ja virransyötön paikka eivät muuta kuljettajan palkkaa, mutta eri sopimusliitto muuttaa.

Kalustoa koskevat turvamääräykset perustuvat niiden liikennöintiympäristöön. Yleisellä rataverkolla voi kohdata raskaita junia ja junakaluston tekniset nopeudet ovat suuremmat kuin metrossa nyt. Jos metrojunilla aiotaan ajamaan samoille radoille samoilla nopeuksilla kuin Sm-kalustolla nyt, metrojuniakin koskevat eri määräykset kuin nyt. Helpotusta voi metrojuna saada samalla perusteella kuin Duoraitiovaunu. Suomessa ei vielä pykäliä ole, mutta malli tullaan ottamaan Saksasta, missä käytäntö on jo tuttu. Kevytrakenteiselle kalustolle on nopeusrajoiuts (100 km/h) sekä kielto ajaa samoilla radoilla joilla liikennöi nopeita junia. Asiaa on valmiiksi jo pohdittu Tampereen suunnitelmien yhteydessä.




> Sinänsä minusta ei kannata käyttää rahaa siihen, että kaupunkiradat muutetaan Helsingin nykyisen metron kanssa yhteensopiviksi.


Kyllä siinä on todella haastetta, etenkin jos pitäisi liikennöidä ilman kuljettajia. Siinä mentäisiin kehityksessä päinvastaiseen suuntaan kuin mihin raideliikennettä pitäisi kehittää, eli edullisempaan suuntaan, jotta palvelua voidaan laajentaa.

Antero

----------


## kivisuo

> Sinänsä minusta ei kannata käyttää rahaa siihen, että kaupunkiradat muutetaan Helsingin nykyisen metron kanssa yhteensopiviksi. Jos kustannussäästöjä halutaan, voidaan kaupunkiratojen yhteys muuhun rataverkkoon katkaista ja nimetä liikenne metroksi, joita junaliikenteen säännökset eivät koske.


Ja vähimmillä muutoksilla päästään, jos otetaan "metro" kaupunkiratojen markkinointinimeksi.

----------


## Murzu

> Se, että lähijunissa on nyt konnarit, ei ole kiinni muusta kuin työehtosopimuksista. Sama koskee kuljettajien palkkausta. Junan väri ja virransyötön paikka eivät muuta kuljettajan palkkaa, mutta eri sopimusliitto muuttaa.



Käsitänkö nyt oikein. Olet sitä mieltä, ettei konnareita tarvita lähijunissa. Ehkei, jos ollaan valmiita tinkimään turvallisuudesta ja asiakkaiden palvelusta. Nykyäänhän konnarilla on lippujen myymisen lisäksi tehtävänä varmistaa ettei ovien välissä ole ketään. Miten tämä onnistuisi ilman konnaria esim kaarrepaikka-asemilla kuten vaikka Tuomarila? Entä matkustajien turvallisuuden tunne, jos konnaria ei enää olisikaan? Mielestäni lipunmyynti lähijunissa voitaisiin periaatteessa lopettaa, ja konnarin tehtäväksi enemmänkin lippujen eli matkustusasiakirjojen tarkastus ja tarkastusmaksuoikeus. Näin saataisiin energia keskitettyä oikeisiin asioihin, eli turvallisuuteen ja siihen ettei pummilla matkusteta. Nykyäänhän tarkastajat osuvat aniharvoin kohdalle. Miten olisikaan pummilla matkustamisen laita, jos joka junassa olisi sakotusoikeuden omaava konnari. 

Ja sittenkö olet sitä mieltä, että tehokkuus ja kannattavuus pitää ottaa kuskien selkänahasta, palkkaa leikkaamalla? Pitäisikö samalla ajattelutavalla leikata myös muiden alojen palkkoja? Leikataan samantien kaikkien suomalaisten palkkoja, niin maailma pelastuu ja lamakin lakkaa. Niin kauan kun radoilla kulkee tavara/suurnopeus/lähijuna yms rautatieliikennettä, sovelletaan rautatiealan sopimuksia jossa on eri tason vaatimukset kuin suljetulla metroradan pätkällä. Tottakai hintakin on hieman kalliimpi, koska vaatimustaso on korkeampi, ja jo koulutuskustannukset moninkertaisesti kalliimmat. On totta että junaliikenteellä ja metroliikenteellä on paljon yhteistä, tekniikka on, mutta turvallisuus- yms vaatimukset ovatkin sitten aivan eri luokkaa. Tämän takia YTV:n tai HKL:n on aivan turha vertailla metron ja junan hintalappua. Ja kun VR on nykyisillä mittareilla erittäin kannattava ja voittoa tekevä yritys, miksi palkkoja pitäisi yhtäkkiä pienentää?

----------


## Antero Alku

> Käsitänkö nyt oikein. Olet sitä mieltä, ettei konnareita tarvita lähijunissa.


Tarkoitan sitä, että konnareiden tai sanotaanko pikemminkin matkustamohenkilökunnan tarve ei ole kiinni siitä, onko junan nimi lähijuna vai metro. Sama on tilanne kuljettajien kanssa. Kyse on muista asioista, kuten jo kirjoitinkin liikenneympäristöjen eroista, joiden vuoksi edes nykyisillä metrojunilla ei ole asiaa RHK:n verkolle.




> Miten tämä onnistuisi ilman konnaria esim kaarrepaikka-asemilla kuten vaikka Tuomarila?


Tämä hoituu nykyään ja on hoitunut vuosikymmenet videolaitteilla. Vaikka Berliinin S-Bahnilla oli ainakin vielä muutama vuosi sitten tästä(kin) syystä junanlähettäjät.




> Ja sittenkö olet sitä mieltä, että tehokkuus ja kannattavuus pitää ottaa kuskien selkänahasta, palkkaa leikkaamalla?


Olen sillä kannalla, että samasta työstä sama palkka, ei niin että eri työstä sama palkka. Se, mitä veturimiehet itsekin nimittävät ratikkakuksin hommaksi ei liene yhtä vaativaa kuin oikeiden junien ajaminen. Ei ole kovin päteviä perusteita sillekään, että jollain Suomenlinnan tai Korkeasaaren lautalla noudatetaan samaa työehtosopimusta kuin merimiehillä, jotka ovat oikeilla laivoilla jotka purjehtivat yhtä soittoa jopa viikkoja.

Viime kädessä tämä päätyy töntekijöiden itsensä vahingoksi siten, että ne työt loppuvat ylihinnoiteltuina. Tässä tapauksessa veturimiehen uhka ei ole junaliikennetyönantaja, vaan bussikuskien työnantaja. En usko, että sen enempää veturi- kuin metrohenkilökuntakaan on innostunut vaihtamaan bussiin. Vaikka se ei ole samalla tavoin vastuullista työtä, ihmisten kuljettamista sekin on ja vaihtoehto raideliikenteelle.

Tiedän toki, että henkilökulut eivät ole ratkaiseva kuluerä metro- tai junaliikenteessä suhteessa muihin liikennöinnin kuluihin. Busseissa henkilökulut ovat huomattavasti suurempi osa. Mutta eivät henkilökulut aivan merkityksettömätkään ole verrattaessa raide- ja bussiliikenteen taloutta.




> Tottakai hintakin on hieman kalliimpi, koska vaatimustaso on korkeampi, ja jo koulutuskustannukset moninkertaisesti kalliimmat. On totta että junaliikenteellä ja metroliikenteellä on paljon yhteistä, tekniikka on, mutta turvallisuus- yms vaatimukset ovatkin sitten aivan eri luokkaa. Tämän takia YTV:n tai HKL:n on aivan turha vertailla metron ja junan hintalappua.


Tällä hetkellä ero ei johdu palkoista vaan markkinatilanteesta. YTV ja seudun kaupungit olisivat voineet rahoittaa kaupunkiradat ehdolla, että ne eivät olekaan RHK:n rataverkkoa vaan kaupunkien hallinnassa. Silloin lainvoimainen VR Oy:n monopoli ei olisi ollut kaupunkiradoilla voimassa ja niitä olisi voitu liikennöidä vaikka HKL-metroliikenteen organisaatiolla. Eli todellisilla tuotantokustannuksilla, ei monopoliin perustuvalla markkinahinnalla. 

Antero

----------


## Murzu

> Ei ole kovin päteviä perusteita sillekään, että jollain Suomenlinnan tai Korkeasaaren lautalla noudatetaan samaa työehtosopimusta kuin merimiehillä, jotka ovat oikeilla laivoilla jotka purjehtivat yhtä soittoa jopa viikkoja.


Mutta ne Suomenlinnan ja Korkeasaaren lauttakuskit ajavat pelkkää lauttaa, ei ne käy välillä VikingLine:llä Tukholmassa. Vr:llä tietääkseni samat kuskit ajaa sekä lähi- että henkilöjunia, päivästä riippuen. Kyllä, samasta työstä sama palkka, saman palkan saa riippumatta siitä, ajaako henkilö/tavara/lähi -junaa. Ratkaiseva asia on mielestäni se, että ajetaan RVI:n valvomalla alueella. Tällöin kustannuksia tulee lisää, ja se nostaa hintaa. Palkkauksen pienentäminen on sama kuin yrittäisi tyhjentää teekupilla uimahallia. 

Ja niistä kustannuksista. Mitä enemmän on vaatimuksia, sitä enemmän joudutaan tekemään asioita, investointeja, tutkimustyötä, projekteja, yms. Eivät nämäkään ilmaisia ole. 

Enkä millään jaksa uskoa, että näillä raiteilla mitä nykyään on, pystyisi joku uusi operaattori toimimaan juurikaan nykyistä tehokkaammin tai yleensäkään halvemmalla. Tietysti jos joku haluaa, että rautateillä aletaan ajamaan jokamiehen oikeuksilla, niin tottakai hinta halpenee. Mutta toisaalta on hyväkin, että joku viranomaistaho valvoo toimintaa suurennuslasin kanssa, varsinkin jos kilpailua tapahtuu tulevaisuudessa. Ettei homma aivan villiksi pääse.

----------


## petteri

> Olen sillä kannalla, että samasta työstä sama palkka, ei niin että eri työstä sama palkka. Se, mitä veturimiehet itsekin nimittävät ratikkakuksin hommaksi ei liene yhtä vaativaa kuin oikeiden junien ajaminen.


Minä olen vahvasti eri mieltä. Ratikan tai bussin kuljettaminen muun liikenteen joukossa on merkittävästi vaativampi homma kuin junan kuljettaminen eristetyllä radalla, jossa kulunvalvonta pitää huolen, ettei virheitä tapahdu.

Veturinkuljettajan työ on yksi nykyajan ylipalkatuimpia ammatteja, jos ei ylipalkatuin, eikä korvaus ole  oikeassa suhteessa työn vaativuuteen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Enkä millään jaksa uskoa, että näillä raiteilla mitä nykyään on, pystyisi joku uusi operaattori toimimaan juurikaan nykyistä tehokkaammin tai yleensäkään halvemmalla. Tietysti jos joku haluaa, että rautateillä aletaan ajamaan jokamiehen oikeuksilla, niin tottakai hinta halpenee. Mutta toisaalta on hyväkin, että joku viranomaistaho valvoo toimintaa suurennuslasin kanssa, varsinkin jos kilpailua tapahtuu tulevaisuudessa. Ettei homma aivan villiksi pääse.


Antero ja Laaksosen Mikko ovat monessa yhteydessä tässä foorumissa todistaneet että VR ylihinnoittelee monopolinsa turvin YTV:n tilaamaa pk-seuudn lähiliikennettä. Tietysti tiedot miten kustannukset jakautuvat eivät ole julkisia, mutta jos HKL pystyy ajamaan metroa hyvin rautatietä muistuttavassa ympäristössä n kolmanneksella muuttuvista kustannuksista, niin se kertoo jo jotain. Metrossakin on hyvin monimutkaista tekniikkaa taustalla joka vaatii ammattilaisia esim liikenneohjauksen ja kunnossapidon osalta, sekä vartiointia joka on paljon laajemmin toteutettua kuin VR:n junaliikenteessä. Ainoa asia jossa metro konkreettisesti "säästää" on liikennöintiajassa. Metroliikenne päättyy joka ilta klo 2330, mutta VR:n junia kulkee viikonpäivästä riippuen ainakin 0200 asti, joskus läpi yön.

Matkustajajunaliikenteen avaaminen kilpailulle on ollut poliittisesti vaikea juttu Suomessa, ja VR:n monopolia on perusteltu aluepolitiikalla ym, mutta Suomi on alueelisestikin niin hajanainen että kaikkia ei voi kohdella samoista lähtökohdista. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni lipunmyynti lähijunissa voitaisiin periaatteessa lopettaa, ja konnarin tehtäväksi enemmänkin lippujen eli matkustusasiakirjojen tarkastus ja tarkastusmaksuoikeus.


Tarkastusmaksuoikeus VR Osakeyhtiön työntekijöille (konduktöörit) on perustuslain vastainen. Perustuslain 124 § säätelee hallintotehtävän antamisesta muulle kuin viranomaiselle seuraavasti:
_
Julkinen hallintotehtävä voidaan antaa muulle kuin viranomaiselle vain lailla tai lain nojalla, jos se on tarpeen tehtävän tarkoituksenmukaiseksi hoitamiseksi eikä vaaranna perusoikeuksia, oikeusturvaa tai muita hyvän hallinnon vaatimuksia. Merkittävää julkisen vallan käyttöä sisältäviä tehtäviä voidaan kuitenkin antaa vain viranomaiselle.

_Nykyisen tarkastusmaksulain esitöissä (HE 167/2005) tarkastusmaksua on pidetty rangaistusluonteisena julkisoikeudellisena seuraamuksena ja tarkastustoimintaa siihen liittyvine pakko- ja voimakeinoineen sekä pakkoperintämahdollisuuksineen sellaisena julkisen vallan käyttämisenä, että oikeus tarkastusmaksun määräämiseen ja perimiseen on voitu antaa tarkastusmaksulaissa vain julkisyhteisölle tai sen toimielimelle.

Koska tarkastusmaksutoimintaa ei voida antaa yksityiselle, tulee kysymykseen se, että kaikista VR Lähiliikenteen konnareista tehdään YTV:n toimintaa jatkavan HSL-kuntayhtymän viranhaltijoita. Junien liikennöinti sinänsä ei tietääkseni vaadi edes nykylaissa konduktöörien olemista VR:n palkkalistoilla, kunhan juridisesti junan operaattori on "Valtionrautateiden toimintaa jatkavan osakeyhtiön tytäryhtiö".

Jos halutaan palauttaa kaukoliikenteen asiakaspalvelukonduktööreille tarkastusmaksuoikeus, lienee ainoa vaihtoehto palauttaa VR Henkilöliikenteen toiminta julkisoikeudelliseksi. Valtion Raideliikenne -liikelaitos on vastaus tähän kysymykseen. Mutta jos henkilöliikenne vapautuu kilpailulle, tämä saattaa edellyttää liikelaitoslain muuttamista EU:n komission Destia-päätöksen mukaiseksi (markkinoilla toimivien liikelaitosten verotus osakeyhtiön verotuksen kaltaiseksi, täysin valtio-oikeushenkilöstä eriytetty taloudenpito ja tarvittaessa myös juridinen asema konkurssisuojan poistamiseksi).

----------


## risukasa

> Minä olen vahvasti eri mieltä. Ratikan tai bussin kuljettaminen muun liikenteen joukossa on merkittävästi vaativampi homma kuin junan kuljettaminen eristetyllä radalla, jossa kulunvalvonta pitää huolen, ettei virheitä tapahdu.
> 
> Veturinkuljettajan työ on yksi nykyajan ylipalkatuimpia ammatteja, jos ei ylipalkatuin, eikä korvaus ole  oikeassa suhteessa työn vaativuuteen.


On aika vaikeaa puhua ylipalkkauksesta. Veturinkuljettajan työn vaatimukset ovat kovat, ja tarpeeksi hyvän työvoiman saanti edellyttää hyvää palkkausta. Jos palkkaa aletaan laskemaan, pienenee hakijoiden joukko josta hyviä yksilöitä saadaan valita.

Omien tietojeni mukaan lähiliikenteen veturinkuljettaja tienaa aika lähelle saman verran kuin raitiovaunun- tai metrojunankuljettaja. Pitkiä rupeamia tekevät ja vierailla paikkakunnilla yöpyvät kaukoliikenteen kuskit tienaavat enemmän. On kuitenkin totta, että VR:n lähiliikenteen kuljettajat ovat jonkin verran ylikoulutettuja, koska heillä on pätevyys myös kauko- ja tavaraliikenteeseen. Toisaalta lähiliikenne on VR:n kuljettajien keskuudessa myös vähiten arvostettua työtä, eli toisin sanoen siitä ei makseta tarpeeksi, sittenkään.

----------


## tlajunen

> Se, mitä veturimiehet itsekin nimittävät ratikkakuksin hommaksi ei liene yhtä vaativaa kuin oikeiden junien ajaminen.


Ratikkakuskin hommaksi lähijunan ajamista kutsuvat lähinnä ne kuljettajat, jotka eivät lähijunia päätoimisesti aja.  :Wink: 

Lähijunan ajaminen on eri tavalla vaativaa. Työrytmi on kuin aivan eri maailmasta. Muutaman lähijunapäivän jälkeen sitä mielellään lähtee välillä "lepäämään" kaukoliikenteeseen. Kitkan kadotessa ja vetovoima-/painosuhteen heiketessä alkaa toki kaukoliikennekin olemaan työläämpää. Ei erilaisia ajotöitä oikein osaa laittaa vaativuusjärjestykseen, sen verran eriluonteista hommaa. Osa tykkää toisesta, osa toisesta, ja jotkut molemmista.





> Minä olen vahvasti eri mieltä. Ratikan tai bussin kuljettaminen muun liikenteen joukossa on merkittävästi vaativampi homma kuin junan kuljettaminen eristetyllä radalla, jossa kulunvalvonta pitää huolen, ettei virheitä tapahdu.


En taaskaan osaa laittaa näitä asioita vaativuusjärjestykseen. Täysin erilainen liikennöintiympäristö.
Kulunvalvonta ei estä virheitä. Se estää onnettomuuksia, jos tapahtuu paha virhe.





> Veturinkuljettajan työ on yksi nykyajan ylipalkatuimpia ammatteja, jos ei ylipalkatuin, eikä korvaus ole  oikeassa suhteessa työn vaativuuteen.


Eikös oikean kokoinen palkka ole se, josta palkan sopijaosapuolet sopivat? Eihän työnantaja suostu maksamaan liian suurta palkkaa, eikä työntekijät suostu tekemään töitä liian pienellä palkalla.

Oma lukunsa tietenkin on se, että ulkopuolisen kuvittelema palkkataso voi tuntua korkealta suhteessa ulkopuolisen kuvittelemaan vaativuustasoon.  :Wink:

----------


## teme

> En suinkaan pyydä. Espoon metrojatkeen teko alkaa vasta 2015, Pisaran ehkä samoihin aikoihin. Seuraavan hallituskauden ykköshanke pk-seudulla on Espoon kaupunkirata, jos raiteista puhutaan. Se on ihan kohtuuhintainen, vaatii hallituskaudella n. 200milj euron investoinnin, eli 50milj vuosi. Sellaisia hankkeita on vireillä paljon ympäri maata. Tärkeää on toki, että Espoo kaavoittaa metroa jo nyt ja ammattivalittajat voidaan torpata länsimetron 1. vaiheen aikana ja kaava on lainvoimainen kun 2.vaihe käynnistyy ja raidesormi ulotetaan jopa Kökkeliin asti.


Espoon kaupunkirata on joo ihan kohtuuhintainen hanke ja tehtäneen pian, mutta 2015 pitäisi käytännössä alkaa Pisara, ehkä Itämetro, jne. Sitten on vielä Kerava-Riihimäki raiteet. Espoon puolella taas Histan rata pitäisi minusta tehdä samalla sen kaupunkiradan kanssa jos sinne meinataan jotain rakentaa.

----------


## petteri

> Vähän miten sen ottaa, toki raideyhteys tiivistää, mutta käytännössä idässä on tehty Herttoniemenranta ja Vuosaari. Jälkimmäisessä kytkös metroon on selvä, mutta Herttoniemenranta olisi varmaan tehty suht tiiviinä kuitenkin. Ja busseihin senkin liikenne suurelta osin perustuu, valitettavasti.


Unohdit listastasi Itäkeskuksen, Kurkimäen, Vesalan, Kivikon, Mellunmäen ja Länsimäen ja Rajakylän. Ja on muitakin itämetron alueita täydennysrakennettu.

----------


## teme

> Unohdit listastasi Itäkeskuksen, Kurkimäen, Vesalan, Kivikon, Mellunmäen ja Länsimäen ja Rajakylän. Ja on muitakin itämetron alueita täydennysrakennettu.


Eikös noista suurin osa ole tehty tai ainakin ollut tekeillä ennen metroa?

----------


## Miska

> Eikös noista suurin osa ole tehty tai ainakin ollut tekeillä ennen metroa?


Itäkeskuksen kerrostaloista suurin osa on käsittääkseni rakennettu 70-luvun lopussa tai 80-luvun alussa (metro 1982), Kurkimäki 80-luvun puolivälissä (metro 1986) ja Vesalan uudemmat kerrostalot, Mellunmäen metroaseman ympäristö sekä Länsimäen Mellunmäen metroasemaa lähimpänä oleva osa 80-luvun lopulla ja 90-luvun alussa (metro 1989). Rajakylää on tiivistetty melko tasaisesti 70-luvulta lähtien, mutta se onkin pientaloaluetta parin kilometrin päässä metrosta.

----------


## Renne

Kyllä Itä-Helsingin rakentaminen ja täydennysrakentaminen on tukeutunut pitkälle metroon, vaikka metroa ei nykyverkkona avattu silloin kuin esm. Kontulaa alettiin rakentamaan. Metroradat ovat kuitenkin ohjanneet kaavoitusta.

Helsingin kaupungilla ei ole rakentamisprojekteja vain Kalasatamassa, Kruunuvuoressa, Jätkäsaaressa ja Keski-Pasilassa, vaan myös Itä-Helsinki pitää edelleen kiireisenä. Itä-Helsinkiin onkin luvassa paljon paljon uutta: http://metrohelsinki.hel.fi/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 7:52 ----------




> Tulee jotenkin mieleen ihan Rovaniemen metro (Kiitos Internet Archiven, sivu on vielä nähtävissä!).


Täysin asiaankuulumatonta. Ja ei kyllä, jos Rovaniemellä on haluja esm. raitiorataan, on se heidän asia kuin meidän naurunasia.

Vuoteen 2025 Uudenmaan rakentamisen ja täydennysrakentamisen painopiste on radanvarsissa pääradalla, rantaradalla ja lahdenradalla. Sen jälkeen Uudenmaan rakentamisen kohteet siirtyvät Klaukkalan ja Lohjan ratojen ympärille.

Tuusulan kaavoitus 2040 visioissa Hyrylän metroon suhtaudutaan vakavasti. Lentoaseman pohjoispuolelle tulisi Hyrylän metroasema mukaanlukien neljä uutta asemaa, sekä kaksi asemaa lisää jos Hyrylästä tehdään metrolinkki Keravalle (viisi Tuusulaan yksi Keravalle). Uudenmaanliitto on väläyttänyt Tuusulalle 100 000 asukkaan lisäystä seuraavan 30 vuoden aikana. Tuusula 2040 visiossa myös lentorataan suhtaudutaan vakavasti, mutta sen tunneliluonne huolestuttaa ja metro todetaan monipuolisemmaksi. Lentoradan kapasiteettia ei voi korvamerkitä paikallisliikenteelle. Vanhasta maakuntakaavasta poiketen Tuusulassa halutaan kehittää kuntakeskusta sekä Etelä-Tuusulaa raideyhteyteen nojautuen.

Kevääksi valmistuva uusi Uudenmaan maakuntakaava tulee olemaan kiintoisa paperi, jo vaalienkin kannalta.

----------


## j-lu

> Tuusula 2040 visiossa myös lentorataan suhtaudutaan vakavasti, mutta sen tunneliluonne huolestuttaa ja metro todetaan monipuolisemmaksi.


Tuusula 2040 visiossa voidaan haaveilla mistä vaan, mutta fakta on, että peltometroja ei rakenneta ilman valtiota, koska ne eivät yksinkertaisesti ole kannattavia. Valtio taas oikoo rahoillaan mieluummin junarataa kuin rahoittaa pk-seudun paikallisyhteyksiä - siksi, että junaradan oikomisesta hyötyy likipitäen koko Suomi siinä kun Hyrylän metrosta jokunen keski-uusimaalainen

Luulisi, että tämä lentokenttämetrohaihattelu olisi loppunut kehäradan myötä. Siinä tehtiin jo valinta. Se ei ollut metro. Ja nyt kun tahtotila Pisaran rakentamiseksi on olemassa ja sitä voi pitää melko varmana, niin mikä saa kuvittelemaan, että lentokentälle vedettäisiin toinen samankaltainen paikallistason raskasraideyhteys kuin on Kehäradan ja Pisaran yhdistelmä?

Olisi kiva saada vastaukseksi jotain muuta kuin jankkausta toisen metrolinjan ja sen haarojen välttämättömyydestä.

----------


## teme

Tota, miksei Tuusulaan voi vaan tehdä vaikka Kerava - Lentokenttä paikallisjunarataa? Maksaakin vähemmän kuin se metro.

----------


## Knightrider

> Itä-Helsinkiin onkin luvassa paljon paljon uutta: http://metrohelsinki.hel.fi/


En kyllä pidä Siilitietä samana kuin Roihupellon metroasemana, matka Roihupeltoon on 1 km ja se on tasan Siilitien ja Itäkeskuksen asemien välissä. Jos siihen Lanternan/Viilarintien kohdalle saataisiin asema niin oltaisiin askeleen lähempänä 58:n korvaamista - ainakin sen reittiä voitaisiin muuttaa vaikka linjat 80 ja 81 korvaavaksi.

Lisäksi pieniä muutoksia olisi asemat Vuosaaren satamaan ja Aurinkolahteen(Uutelan kanavan viertä pintaa pitkin) Joka toinen metro Vuosaaresta toiseen, joka toinen toiseen. Kun satamalla ei ole paljoa liikennettä, sataman vuorot päättyisivät Vuosaaren asemalle. Tämä muutos korvaisi linjat 90 (pohjoispään korvaa Jokeri-II) ja 90B.

Olen myös esittänyt kuinka 94 ja 94A voidaan korvata ilman uutta rataa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> En kyllä pidä Siilitietä samana kuin Roihupellon metroasemana, matka Roihupeltoon on 1 km ja se on tasan Siilitien ja Itäkeskuksen asemien välissä.


Juu, erittäin epäonnistunutta jopa metropoliitikoilta, jos haluaa Siilitien poistaa Roihupellon kustannuksella. Jonnekin Siilitien ja Mekaanikonkadun puoliväliin, Itäväylän ramppien alle voisi jonkun kopromissiaseman ehkä tehdä, mutta tällöin tulee pitää huolta siitä, että bussi- ja kevyt liikenne saavuttaa aseman mahdollisimman hyvin, ja että aseman ympärille tulee rakennettua mahdollisimman tiiviisti. Muuten suosittelen metroväelle koko järjestelmän muuttamista vaiheittain kevyeksi ja tiivistämään asemia sekä tekemään radan poikkeamisia nykyisestä linjasta (Roihuvuoren kautta koukaten, yksi haara Herttoniemenrannan ja Laajasalon kautta Keskustaan, Kulosaaren keskuksen kautta, Viikkiin ja sieltä eteenpäin (Jokeri), Itäväylää pitkin Östersundomiin, yksi suora linja Pasilaan...). Tiedätte varmaan jo, mitä tarkoitan. Mutta kun metron puolustajien mielestä metro ei saa palvella näin tehokkaasti ja vaihdotta, ja bussiliityntä on säilytettävä. Jos se bussiliityntä on niin hieno ja välttämätön, niin ehdottaisitte edes, hyvät metron ystävät, sen muuttamista johdinautoverkoksi.

----------


## teme

> Juu, erittäin epäonnistunutta jopa metropoliitikoilta, jos haluaa Siilitien poistaa Roihupellon kustannuksella.


Eiköhän tuo ole ihan markkinointia, eli Roihupellon teollisuusalueen myyntiä niin että Siilitien asemaa kutsutaan Roihupellon asemaksi. Roihupeltoon on kyllä myös suunniteltu asemaa.

----------


## Otso Kivekäs

> Lohjan rata on myös ELSA-radan ensimmäinen vaihe.


Toivottavasti ei ole. lähiliikenneradan ja suurnopeusradan tarpeet kun ovat aivan erilaiset. ELSA on syytä tehdä suurilla kaarresäteillä, ja erilleen asutuksesta, ettei meteli turhaan häiritse. Turunväylän viereen on helpointa rakentaa.

Lohjan rata taas olisi Histassa parasta rakentaa keskelle aluetta. Kaarresäteet ja perustukset voivat olla kevyempiä, mikä tekee rakentamisen paljon helpommaksi ja halvemmaksi. Ja turnväylän varsi on vihoviimeinen paikka sijoittaa asemia, kun siinä on suurin melu, ja moottoritien valtava estevaikutus heti aseman vieressä.

Kaksi eri hanketta, kahdet eri tarpeet, kaksi eri rataa. Tai sitten ELSAn voisi vaan haudata siihen asti että Tukholman tunnelia suunnitellaan vakavissaan. Pahimmillaan tässä käy niin, että ELSA-varausten takia tehdään huono Histan-Lohjan rata, mutta sitä ELSAa ei sitten koskaan tehdä.




> Ennen kaupunkirataa ei voi tehdä Lohjan rataa, eikä kaavoittaa turunväylää kehä III ja Nummelän välillä.


Tarkoittanet, että ei voi kaavoittaa sen radan vartta ennen kun se on tehty? Turunväylähän ei tähän sinänsä liity, paitsi että se sattuu olemaan siinä tiellä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 23:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 23:41 ----------




> Oli vähän tylsää, joten rustasin Ainoan Oikean Tavan miten tämä raideintegraatio tulisi tehdä. 
> 
> Tikkurilan ja Leppävaaran kaupunkiradat sekä Kehärata on muutettu metroksi.


K-junat siis siirtyisivät ennen hiekkaharjua kaukoliikenneradoille? Se taitaa olla aika haastavaa, kun ne radat ovat jo nyt melko täynnä, ja K-junia menee ruuhkassa 6 tunnissa. Realistisempaa olisi varmaan jatkaa sitä kaupunkiratojen muutostyötä sitten koko kaupunkiradan mitan Keravalle asti (nyt sait sen realisminkin tähän, suunnitelma on siis valmis!)

Ai niin, ja mihin jäi tiederatikka? Sullahan on jo suuri osa sen kiskoista tuolla mukana.

----------


## teme

> K-junat siis siirtyisivät ennen hiekkaharjua kaukoliikenneradoille? Se taitaa olla aika haastavaa, kun ne radat ovat jo nyt melko täynnä, ja K-junia menee ruuhkassa 6 tunnissa. Realistisempaa olisi varmaan jatkaa sitä kaupunkiratojen muutostyötä sitten koko kaupunkiradan mitan Keravalle asti (nyt sait sen realisminkin tähän, suunnitelma on siis valmis!)


Ajatus on että K ei pysähdy Hiekkaharjussa, ja ylipäänsä muut kuin tuo metrojuna pysähtyvät vain Tikkurillassa ja Malmilla. Malmille voidaan myös tehdä ohitusraiteet jos tarvitaan, aseman kohdalla on reilun kilometrin mittainen hyväkuntoinen ratavaraus.




> Ai niin, ja mihin jäi tiederatikka? Sullahan on jo suuri osa sen kiskoista tuolla mukana.


Kaikkea ei jaksa yhteen kuvaan tunkea.

----------

